# FS: Axolotl's



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Juvenile axolotl's feeding on bloodworms for sale. Colour is most likely wildtype, but can change within 6 months. sold



















Update: After looking at them alot closer, it looks as though a few may be the leucistics everyone seems to want. The white body, pink gills, black eyes. Will post photo's later today


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Photo's added


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

How do you keep the temp. down in the summer for them? I was reading that they get stressed easily by warmer water, for ex. 22 or 23 and above. isnt this a problem in the summer? Also, are there any fish that can be kept with them? Thanks, Betty


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

betty, ill shead some light on the tank i am setting up for my friend for axolotls. 

We are taking a mini bar fridge, and running coils of water tubes through it, to maintain our tank at a cool enough temperature. 

Fish wise, nothing is really recomended to keep with them, but to cycle his tank, we got 20 white clouds as they can deal with low temperature as well


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

bettyboop said:


> How do you keep the temp. down in the summer for them?


1) Have a small backup tank like your hospital tank in your basement (might not be applicable in Richmond ) for those extreme days.

2) Have 2-3 ice bottles (size dependent on tank volume) sitting in your freezer and cycle them in the tank. This method takes some experimentation to figure out how large a bottle you need to keep your tank at a consistent cooler temp.

It's just the extremely hot summer days that you might even need to be concerned about.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

If it gets too hot for a day or 2, you can fridge them, just make sure to lower the temp. in the fridge. They can be kept w/guppies and white clouds, but they'll eventually disappear, plus it's not recommended as fish will usually nip at their gills.


----------



## Tariandra (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness.....soooo cute!!!!!! I've always wanted one of these guys!!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

I was thinking about maybe getting one of these guys, but my townhouse is well over 24c for most of the summer. Last year during the hot spell for a couple weeks my tanks were both over 32c, for days on end.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

bettyboop said:


> I was thinking about maybe getting one of these guys, but my townhouse is well over 24c for most of the summer. Last year during the hot spell for a couple weeks my tanks were both over 32c, for days on end.


Time for a chiller? Or a freezer full of frozen bottles!


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Not so bad really, both my tanks are kept at about 25c and 27c, so not a lot of difference really. I just make sure I have a lot of surface agitation going on to keep the water oxygenated as much as possible, and both tanks are understocked, as most of the fish currently in them are still juvies or young, and not full size yet. Room temperatures just make it hard to keep colder water species...


----------



## Tariandra (Jun 3, 2010)

I live in a basement suite so our place stays reasonably cool in the summer....I just need to get my other tank set up so I can get one of these guys!!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, and an update on colour availability


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

new price on the axolotl's


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

All axolotl's pending sale


----------

